# Camshaft turning information



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have just placed a file in the download section that contains information on how a fixture is used to cut a camshaft on the lathe. It is geared toward the novice but might be a good read for the veterans also. Hope it helps somebody!


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 27, 2008)

Stevve,
Thanks for all the effort you put into getting this file together. It looks very complete.
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 27, 2008)

GailInNM  said:
			
		

> Stevve,
> Thanks for all the effort you put into getting this file together. It looks very complete.
> Gail in NM,USA




Just hope the information helps. I think it will show novice builders (like me) that it can be done. It should work for any camshaft design. If someone needs further help, I will try my best.


----------

